# Leave Spain (USA) WAY past Visa - Customs?



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

So, if someone has overstayed their visa... classic 3 month tourist visa - now akmost two years later.... and they are leaving Spain returning to the USA, what can they expect at customs? 
Worse yet: traveling with two medium sized dogs. 

Thanks anybody with some insight on this,

dotfur


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

dotfur said:


> So, if someone has overstayed their visa... classic 3 month tourist visa - now akmost two years later.... and they are leaving Spain returning to the USA, what can they expect at customs?
> Worse yet: traveling with two medium sized dogs.
> 
> Thanks anybody with some insight on this,
> ...


Having read your earlier posts where you openly stated that you intended to enter Spain on a visitor's visa and then overstay - Good Riddance!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dotfur said:


> So, if someone has overstayed their visa... classic 3 month tourist visa - now akmost two years later.... and they are leaving Spain returning to the USA, what can they expect at customs?
> Worse yet: traveling with two medium sized dogs.
> 
> Thanks anybody with some insight on this,
> ...


Well as they would be likely to deport you anyway ?, guess they would say nothing ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Well as they would be likely to deport you anyway ?, guess they would say nothing ?



I think it's entirely possible they (immigration rather than customs) could simply flag the person with a ban on returning to the Schengen area for quite some time - if ever

& although the UK isn't Schengen they do co-operate so the UK might be out, too


of course, the OP might not actually find out about it until she tries to land back here at some point in the future


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

My understanding is if you overstay your visa you will be fined. One example I found was 550.00USD for a two month overstay.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

folklore said:


> My understanding is if you overstay your visa you will be fined. One example I found was 550.00USD for a two month overstay.


$550
or 
$555.000
????


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

pesky wesky said:


> $550
> or
> $555.000
> ????


$550.00 usd

and if you don't have the money...they will more than likely add more years to being banned from re-entering.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

folklore said:


> *$550.00 usd*
> 
> and if you don't have the money...they will more than likely add more years to being banned from re-entering.


& that was just for a couple of months!!


imagine for a *2 year overstay!!!*

I agree - a ban is highly likely


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks, Everybody !! Still researching it. I'm more worried about how long it all might take at the airport - because I would also be transporting 2 dogs.

Dotfur


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you have all the necessary papers to transport your dogs? vaccinations,up to date microchips etc,
Usually a pet transport firm will do all the paper work, and arrange suitable airlines to carry your dogs.
About how long you will be at the airport, haven't a clue, all I know is Spain is 'well into' its legal paper work, so could be a lengthy wait, they will want to know how you enjoyed your extended stay, and what you have been doing.


----------



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thanks*



fergie said:


> Do you have all the necessary papers to transport your dogs? vaccinations,up to date microchips etc,
> Usually a pet transport firm will do all the paper work, and arrange suitable airlines to carry your dogs.
> About how long you will be at the airport, haven't a clue, all I know is Spain is 'well into' its legal paper work, so could be a lengthy wait, they will want to know how you enjoyed your extended stay, and what you have been doing.


Thanks: 

Yes, I will have all the paperwork together and all that. Maybe, I will have to call the various embassies. Don't know if I can afford the time lag or unexpected consequences out of my control with two dogs there in their kennels...
Then, of course, I have to wonder if all the possible penalties and maybe 3 year ban are worth it. Could just stay here: apply for citizenship in 2 or 3 years.
Thing is: my Visa is overstayed by about 2 years. So, I don't know if that causes even more trouble.

Thanks again,

dotfur


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

The destination country dictates entry of pets. The originating country doesn't care and it's really just arranging with the airline that they have the space...

Hope this link helps: CDC - Bringing an Animal into U.S.: Dogs - Animal Importation


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

You couldn't 'just apply for citizenship in 2 or 3 yrs, that also requires a lot of legalities, I'd go back to the states while the going is good and you can afford a ticket, if I were you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dotfur said:


> Thanks:
> 
> Yes, I will have all the paperwork together and all that. Maybe, I will have to call the various embassies. Don't know if I can afford the time lag or unexpected consequences out of my control with two dogs there in their kennels...
> 
> dotfur


Hardly out of your control!?
You overstayed your visa, worked illegally and I'm wondering what else, knowing exactly that that was what you were doing.



> Then, of course, I have to wonder if all the possible penalties and maybe 3 year ban are worth it. Could just stay here: apply for citizenship in 2 or 3 years.
> Thing is: my Visa is overstayed by about 2 years. So, I don't know if that causes even more trouble.
> 
> Thanks again,


You can apply for citizenship after 10 years I believe of being in the country legally, not illegally

Your posts are a little worrying because you don't seem to be thinking very carefully or rationally


----------



## Grimace (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not sure to what extent your passport or legal situation will be examined when trying to transport pets to another country, but I've left Spain many times without the airport officials in Spain ever bothering to check the dates on my entry stamps or asking me for my residence card. However, you could be banned from Europe for up to 10 years for a major overstay if you met the wrong person there. 

Uh, yeah. Good luck. I'm not too fond of people living in Spain illegally after all the hoops I've jumped through doing things by the book.


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

Not agreeing with the overstaying issue, but I have to say my experience is the same as Grimace, I have left Spain every year for 20 years and have never once had the official checking, look at my arrival stamp, most just ask if I had a good time or some other such question and on I go. I believe it really is luck of "who ever is checking that day" kind of thing. 

I certainly don't recommend doing it, the consequences are just not worth it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

I just checked with the OH, about what happened when departed last time...they just asked also if we had a nice visit and sent us on our way. Our fingers are crossed this will be the same for the OP. suerte!


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I have been questioned on three occasions leaving the country. Asked to show paperwork of where I had been living. Just for info'.


----------



## Grimace (Mar 30, 2010)

I just read your first post on this forum from 2009. You knew what you were doing from the very beginning, though you still sound rather naïve in your posts. You admitted quite clearly that you were planning to live in Spain illegally. I had a hard enough time dealing with the fact that I spent a couple of months at age 26 in an irregular situation (is that proper English or have I been in Spain too long now?) between the time my student visa expired and becoming a _pareja de hecho_ of my Spanish girlfriend with all the implications of not having healthcare or legal recourses. I thought that was something carefree 20-somethings did, not people nearing retirement age.

You, sir, are crazy. I'd still wager on nothing happening to you, but I guess it's not me who has to worry.


----------

